# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Andrew McAfee

## Airicist

Personal website - andrewmcafee.org

twitter.com/amcafee

Andrew McAfee on Wikipedia

Projects:

Book "The Second Machine Age: Work, Progress, and Prosperity in a Time of Brilliant Technologies", 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 7, 2014




> The hot new book about the digital economy is Andrew McAfee and Erik Brynjolfsson's The Second Machine Age: Work, Progress and Prosperity In a Time of Brilliant Technologies. It's amongst the first books to seriously address the fundamental question of our digital economy: what will be the economic role of human-beings in an age of artificial intelligence, 3D printers and an Internet of things? Andrew Keen talks to Andrew McAfee and Erik Brynjolfsson about their new book, "The Second Machine Age."

----------


## Airicist

What's a Robot in 2014? Rodney Brooks and Andrew McAfee Debate-WIRED BizCon 2014

Published on Jun 23, 2014




> What is a robot in 2014? Founder, chairman, and CTO of Rethink Robotics Rodney Brooks and co-author of The Second Machine Age, Andrew McAfee, sit down to discuss the past, present, and future of robotics.

----------


## Airicist

No Job is Safe from Technology, with Andrew McAfee 

Published on Feb 5, 2015




> Automation is a major threat to the median American worker who specializes in what is called "routine knowledge work." Andrew McAfee of the MIT Sloan School of Management explains that this is the sweet spot where technology is making its greatest inroads. Jobs like tax preparation, which often requires a mastery of formulas and policy, are becoming easier and easier to automate. At the same time, there are quite a few high-skill professions that are also feeling this sort of pressure. Computer programs can more accurately discover a smoking gun hidden within hundreds of pages of court documents.

----------

